# Long Absence



## jpranch

Good morning to all. I know it's been quite some time since I have been around. Please don't read too much into it. Long story. I tried to donate to be a Sawhorse again but the paypal site appears to be down. I'll try again soon. I hope that all of you have been well and I hope to reconnect.


----------



## fatboy

Well good morning my friend, glad to hear from you!


----------



## jpranch

Thanks fatboy. Been quite a long time. So many commitments and so little time. cda sent me a message asking where I have been? I really appreciated that.


----------



## conarb

jpranch said:


> Thanks fatboy. Been quite a long time. So many commitments and so little time. cda sent me a message asking where I have been? I really appreciated that.


Jim:

You've been "draining the swamp" right?


----------



## jpranch

Well, not exactly but I sure as hell haven't changed either! Still the same old JP.


----------



## cda

jpranch said:


> Well, not exactly but I sure as hell haven't changed either! Still the same old JP.




How is the weather up there??


----------



## jpranch

Brrr... Been below zero every night for the past week & 1/2. Supposed to get 3 to 5" on Friday and then back into the deep freeze. Saturdays high is supposed to be 0. Btw, cda, thanks for the message. Really appreciate it.


----------



## pyrguy

I knew you were alive and kinda well. Been seeing you around the 'net. Glad to see you back.


----------



## jpranch

Thanks. We are currently experiencing internet problems throughout Wyoming. Some stuff works and other stuff doesn't. I'll be catching up with the Sawhorse stuff as soon as it is available. Strange... this works but our internet based plan review software isn't? Ya know it's been so long I was surprised that my picture was still here? I'll bet that Jeff just didn't write me off quite yet!


----------



## chris kennedy

Good to hear your well. Don't be a stranger!


----------



## jpranch

Thanks and I'll be back. Might miss some days starting tomorrow but perhaps this weekend if all goes well.


----------



## JBI

Welcome home jp. Good to see you posting again.


----------



## jpranch

Thanks JBI. I have so time on my hands for the next few weeks so I'll be checking in. Just had back surgery yesterday and the cobwebs from the stuff they put me under with is just now clearing out of my head. Nothing says Happy Holidays like having a new hole drilled into your spine!


----------



## cda

jpranch said:


> Thanks JBI. I have so time on my hands for the next few weeks so I'll be checking in. Just had back surgery yesterday and the cobwebs from the stuff they put me under with is just now clearing out of my head. Nothing says Happy Holidays like having a new hole drilled into your spine!




Ouch have some minor back issues 

Trying to avoid the sturgeon


----------



## jpranch

I had a pretty nasty horse wreck about 5 years ago. Landed on my head and split my head wide open. Knocked me out cold. It also compressed the spine and crushed S-5 and damaged my L-5. So needless to say I put off having surgery as long as I could. Funny as hell when I went to the ER. The doc asked if I wanted stitches or to just use super glue. Oh hell I told him, just glue it back together and send me on my way. Well, he was not quick about it and glued his hand to my forehead!


----------



## JCraver

Welcome back Mr. Brown.  Hope your recovery goes well.


----------



## jpranch

Thanks JC. Been a tough week or so. This sure as hell did not go as I anticipated. Still improving but have a little ways to go. Now I'm hoping to be back to work after the first of the year? We shall see. I wish all of you and your families a very Merry Christmas and a Happy, Healthy New Year!


----------



## fatboy

Been there, three times.........every one of them different, they are a booger to get over.

Get better my friend, and try to have a Merry Christmas, and a much better New Year!


----------



## pwood

Hi yall, thought I would jump in here with JP and rejoin the group. Good to see some familiar names still here. Think I'll browse and see what is shaking in the code world for a bit.


----------



## cda

pwood said:


> Hi yall, thought I would jump in here with JP and rejoin the group. Good to see some familiar names still here. Think I'll browse and see what is shaking in the code world for a bit.




Welcome back

Occupation ::;   Questionable ???


----------



## fatboy

Welcome back in pwood!


----------



## TJacobs

jpranch said:


> Good morning to all. I know it's been quite some time since I have been around. Please don't read too much into it. Long story. I tried to donate to be a Sawhorse again but the paypal site appears to be down. I'll try again soon. I hope that all of you have been well and I hope to reconnect.



I'm back myself.  The paypal site worked for me.  Happy New Year!


----------



## fatboy

Welcome Back Jake! Happy New Year!


----------



## pwood

cda said:


> Welcome back
> 
> Occupation ::;   Questionable ???



CDA, Retired BO and now doing consulting for small jurisdictions. I'm old,not as old as Conarb , and got real disgusted where all the laws are going. Found it hard to enforce some of the bs coming down the pipes.Consulting is a better gig!


----------



## fatboy

pwood said:


> CDA, Retired BO and now doing consulting for small jurisdictions. I'm old,not as old as Conarb , and got real disgusted where all the laws are going. Found it hard to enforce some of the bs coming down the pipes.Consulting is a better gig!



My  next gig..........hopefully sooner than later............enjoy!


----------



## conarb

pwood said:


> CDA, Retired BO and now doing consulting for small jurisdictions. I'm old,not as old as Conarb , and got real disgusted where all the laws are going. Found it hard to enforce some of the bs coming down the pipes.Consulting is a better gig!


Pwood:

Welcome to the old man's club, don't feel bad that you can't put up with the way things are going, just be thankful that you are able to retire and not forced to do thing you don't believe in, if it's any condolence all of my doctor and lawyer friends have retired too, they just couldn't live with the way things are going.  

Spending your days here is better than going down to the Senior Citizens Center and playing checkers, or going to the day-old bread store to buy bread to feed the pigeons with the other old men.


----------

